# Came home with a new handgun



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I am really liking this gun. It has a great feel to it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - I haven't shot one of those yet, but I want to.

Have you had a chance to shoot it yet?

If not be sure to tell us how it handles.

:smt1099


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

I have one and it became my favorite pistol... This sr9 is amazing! where you point is where it shoots! The thin grip is also great.. Cant say enuff good things about this fine pistol.Buy yourself a blackhawk holster for it.ENJOY:smt023


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

Sr9 kicks butt


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Is it could just be the picture but it appears to have the pre-recall trigger. Or has Ruger went back to a different style trigger.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Pre recall, I am not changing it I like it and don't plan on dropping it. It doesn't affect the way it shoots or functions. So I plan on leaving it alone.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

FatRotty said:


> Pre recall, I am not changing it I like it and don't plan on dropping it...


Makes since to me.:smt119

After all, without a "plan" nothing can go wrong.


----------

